# Found in the walls of a 1798 house..



## rowerconedcom (Mar 11, 2018)

I found two bottles I hope someone can help me figure the year made and contents of the poison bottle. Maybe even the value. They seem rare that they have the labels in them.  What ya all think? Thank 
	
	



```
you
```


----------



## sandchip (Mar 12, 2018)

Nice finds.  They appear to date around 1890-1900.  You definitely need to scour every nook and cranny in that house, attic, crawlspace, etc.  Then, start hunting for the privy, well, and trash piles.  Best of luck!


----------



## rowerconedcom (Mar 12, 2018)

Yea we looked everywhere even under floors the house is getting demolished this week. Sad but we got lots of great stuff that would have been crushed.


----------



## RCO (Mar 12, 2018)

neat finds , the bottles themselves might not be that rare but I'd suspect the paper labels could be as often they didn't survive , if you clean them be careful not to destroy the paper labels as that's were the value likely is


----------



## rowerconedcom (Mar 12, 2018)

Yea I really don't even want to try to clean them.  Will put up for sale as is.  Just not sure where to start for an asking price..


----------



## saratogadriver (Mar 12, 2018)

Do you have any local N.O. contacts who collect?   I'm betting those bottles will have mostly local value, as they are fairly common medicine style bottles but I know that collectors down there pay a premium for local bottles, especially if that particular pharmacy wasn't in business for too long.

Jim G


----------



## rowerconedcom (Mar 12, 2018)

Good idea. I will look into that.  They are kinda growing on me I may keep them. Lol  thank you for the help.


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Mar 12, 2018)

I didn't know we could destroy pre-1850 buildings anymore? I'd have thought the historical organisations would flay anyone even suggesting it.


----------



## rowerconedcom (Mar 12, 2018)

I hear ya I think it has to be deemed a historical site. Word has it it's going to ba a Hasidic school of some sort. But it's deff getting torn down. Kinda sad


----------



## hemihampton (Mar 12, 2018)

Look to be around 1900 to me. just dug some Similar ones in a Privy Yesterday. Take some pics of the house before they tear it down & post them in here, would like to see it before it's gone. LEON.


----------



## rowerconedcom (Mar 13, 2018)




----------



## hemihampton (Mar 14, 2018)

That's a nice looking house. why would anyone want to tear it down? LEON.


----------



## hemihampton (Mar 14, 2018)

Look for the Privy & dig it, gotta be some good old bottles in there. Good Luck. LEON.


----------



## sandchip (Mar 15, 2018)

What a crying shame to tear that down.  I read in a book on lost landmarks once that we will be judged not for what we create, but what we destroy.


----------



## saratogadriver (Mar 15, 2018)

Rooflines are straight, no visible sags in porches, looks recently lived in.   Surprised someone isn't putting the brakes on tearing it down.  Maybe it's not "original" enough to warrant protection?

Jim G


----------

